# [H] - Paracore - Sucht noch DD's für NH M (Mo 19-22 & So 18-22)



## CommandOrFight (10. Mai 2017)

*Paracore sucht noch Member!*

Wir sind zurzeit knapp 20 motivierte Mythic Raider. Jedoch fehlen uns ab und zu Männer, sodass wir manchmal zu 19 Mythic raiden oder den Raid gar absagen müssen. Ein größerer Kader ist daher wünschenswert.

Du möchtest einen festen Stammplatz haben?

*Was erwarten wir von dir:*
Du bist ein DD der mind. 500k DPS fährt, seine Klasse gut beherrscht und sich stetig weiterentwickeln möchte!
Du bist zuverlässig (ganz wichtig) und hast zu den unten genannten Raid-Zeiten nichts weiter vor!

*Was bieten wir dir:*
Eine Homepage mit News, Statistiken, Killvideos uvm.!


    www.Paracore.de
    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOfcr3WPhT8
    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CpM7RuS9YE
Einen Teamspeak mit 40 Slots.
Eine Spielegemeinschaft, die auch intensiv andere Spiele spielt CS, DOTA, LOL, etc.!
Regelmäßige Logs:


    https://www.warcraftlogs.com/guilds/98656
Kostenlose Flasks, Bufffood und VZ!
Eine WA-Gruppe zur schnellen Kommutation (keine Pflicht)
Sehr erfahrene Spieler!
Durchschnittsalter beträgt ca. 25 Jahre.

*Raid-Zeiten:*
Mittwoch 18:45 &#8211; 22:00 Uhr
Sonntag 17:45 &#8211; 22:00 Uhr

Kontakt: g0tt#2840, Ingame Pseudos-Nera'Thor oder hier über das Forum!


----------

